

Ask HN: How to become competitive as a remote developer? - Evgeny

Hi All,<p>In about a year's time, I will be in a position when I can get rid of all my stuff and spend some time on the road or in a distant location ... Ideally I would like to find a remote job to keep my modest savings intact - doesn't have to be six fugures. I would like to hear your advice on being competitive in seeking remote employment.<p>My background is currently Microsoft-ish: .NET/C#/SQL/ASP/MVC, things like that, about 10 years experience. Should I focus on learning something new that will complement my skills? Do small projects on oDesk? Create a website? Write a blog? Something else? I'm already writing down some of the things I'm doing at or outside work at http://justmycode.blogspot.com and will continue regardless of my plans.<p>Any advice and ideas are appreciated.
======
orangethirty
Start marketing yourself right now. Your best bet would be to continue doing
.NET stuff, since there is a lot of demand for that, and you know it. Go ahead
and network with people and lt them know your plans. Whatever you do, just
talk to people about it and listen.

------
jamesjguthrie
Do mobile. I'm building apps for clients on my summer break from University
and (will be) making decent money (when they pay me)

~~~
Evgeny
Could you please throw in a couple more details? I.e. what platform - or any,
and maybe a good book/website as a starting point? Thanks.

~~~
jamesjguthrie
Do Android and iOS as they're currently making up the majority of the market
(800 million devices) and they're the 2 most requested platforms.

For Android I used Marakana's Android Bootcamp Screencast Series. You can find
it on YouTube or Marakana.com, it's _excellent_.

For iOS I used "Creating Your First iOS App" on Apple.com, got me started with
everything I needed to know.

